# Getting duplicate photos in Lightroom CC mobile



## wordsman

I have Lightroom mobile on an iphone and ipad. Both have camera roll and Lightroom syncing and I’m getting duplicate photos. I only have Lightroom CC on my Macs, not Classic. I can’t work out to stop the duplicates, but I’m assuming I need to turn off ‘import from cameraroll’ on one device. Is that the solution?


----------



## Johan Elzenga

Is the camera roll on both devices synched via iCloud? If so, then that is indeed the explanation. So either turn off 'import from camera roll' on one device, or turn off iCloud synching of the camera roll.


----------



## wordsman

Thanks for your help, I’ve done that. I’ll delete the last import with duplicates, and reimport. Was just finding it hard to think it through clearly!


----------



## luvnsurf

Hi there!  Where can I find these options [turn off 'import from camera roll' on one device, or turn off iCloud synching of the camera roll.]  I can't find the options on my iPhone or my Mac.  TIA.


----------



## Jim Wilde

On the iPhone, open LRCC and tap on the LR icon top left, that opens the LR settings and under the General tab you should find the "Auto Add Photos" and "Auto Add Videos" entries, which you can enable/disable as required.

The iCloud settings on the iPhone are controlled via the "Photos" app's settings which you'll find in the phone's "Settings" function.


----------

